# Handy nach bestimmten Kriterien



## pixelpur (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

bei mir steht die Ivestition in ein neues Handy vor der Tür und mich würden eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen interessieren. Ich habe mich auf kein Gerät festgelegt aber es sollte folgendes mit soch bringen oder auch nicht.

*Müsste vorhanden sein:*

1. Abspielen von Flash Files, Flash Lite 2.1 noch besser 3.0 zur Entwicklung von Mobilen Anwendungen (sehr wichtig)
2. Sehr gute Akkuleistung - Telefonzeiten am Tag zwischen 1 und 3 Stunden. Wenn ich es morgens von der Ladestation nehme und ich um 17:00 Uhr noch zu einem Kunden fahre möchte ich gerne noch etwas Kapazitäten haben
3. Großer Screen (nicht zwangläufig aber wünschenswert) - fürs Surfen jedoch von Vorteil
4. Gute Organizer Funktion mit Syncronisation am PC
5. Gute Kamera für Augmented Reality Nutzung
6. Bluetooth (ja eher schon der Standard

*Muss nicht zwangläufig sein:*

1. Seperate Tastatur (könnte aber zum ausschieben sein wie beim N97 von Nokia)
2. Besondere Spielereien müssen nicht sein, auch die Optik ist nicht das oberste Kriterium
3. Gewicht ist keine ausschlaggebendes Kriterium
4. Office Anwendungen müssen auch nicht sein
5. Marke fast egal

Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen mit euren Handys interessieren. Derzeit habe ich das Nokia E65 aber das ist nun schon fast 3 Jahre alt und mich muss das Gerät ständig laden. Eine Stunde durchgehend Telefonat und es gibt den Geist auf.


----------



## pixelpur (2. März 2010)

Hmm das sind nicht sehr viele.

Mache ich mal weiter, habe nun noch eine Weile im Web gesurft und folgende Geräte scheinen interessant zu sein, vielleicht könnt Ihr dann mehr sagen.

Nokia N900
Nokia N97
Google Nexus One
HTC Touch Pro 2
HTC Hero

Diese Produktgruppen finde ich ganz interessant. Habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen sammeln können? Welche Geräte nutzt Ihr und was sind die Vor und Nachteile?


----------

